# The best areas for a 6 month stay in Spain but close to Gibraltar.



## jakemcmanus (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi and thanks in advance for any replies.

I'm currently stopping in hotel in La Linea and working in Gibraltar. I will be coming back in January after Xmas in the UK and I wanted to find somewhere to stay for maybe 6 months.

Can anyone suggest the best places for a non Spanish speaking person? I don't fancy La Linea as its too busy for my liking to be honest. I'm only looking to pay around 4-500 Euros a month but can't find too many estate agents for areas other than la linea.

Any help advice would be great thanks


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jakemcmanus said:


> Hi and thanks in advance for any replies.
> 
> I'm currently stopping in hotel in La Linea and working in Gibraltar. I will be coming back in January after Xmas in the UK and I wanted to find somewhere to stay for maybe 6 months.
> 
> ...


Hi

Will you be mobile - i.e. have a car? If so there are a number of suitable places - Jimena de la Frontera is a 30 minute drive and has many English speakers (and Gibraltar commuters) and there should be a few accommodation options for that price. 

Anywhere up the coast as far as Estepona is a 30 minute drive but you may be pushed to find a let for that money.

If you don't have transport it will be more difficult.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Tarifa*



jakemcmanus said:


> Hi and thanks in advance for any replies.
> 
> I'm currently stopping in hotel in La Linea and working in Gibraltar. I will be coming back in January after Xmas in the UK and I wanted to find somewhere to stay for maybe 6 months.
> 
> ...


Isn't Tarifa on the way? I only did it once and yes a car would be a necessity.


----------



## jakemcmanus (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for the reply .... Tarifa is further west but looks really nice. I will probably rent a car or buy a cheap one if needed.

i will check out Jimena de la Frontera


----------



## kingsway1 (May 1, 2015)

Have a look for accom on AirB&B. We recently stayed in a mobile home on a private plot with lovely mountain views.

For a longer term stay the owner only wanted 200 Euros per month!


----------



## jakemcmanus (Dec 5, 2015)

I will check the site out thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I would also recommend Jimena de la Frontera, a lovely little town in beautiful countryside, with a sizeable English-speaking community.


----------



## jakemcmanus (Dec 5, 2015)

I checked Google maps and 47 mins to Gibraltar border may be just a little too far for me. Jimena looks beautiful but the commute may be a bit too much for me.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jakemcmanus said:


> I checked Google maps and 47 mins to Gibraltar border may be just a little too far for me. Jimena looks beautiful but the commute may be a bit too much for me.


It doesn't take that long but never mind. 

The other place to consider is Santa Margarita which is a pretty soulless new town to the north east of La Linea. I believe it is lrgely a dormitory for Gibraltarians so English (of a sort) will be spoken. 

Last time I was (there a few years ago) much of it was quite new and it was dead but it might be a bit livelier now.


----------



## jakemcmanus (Dec 5, 2015)

I must admit Jimena really appeals to me. I've spent a fair few weeks over in El Chorro (rock climbing) over the last couple of years, right near The Camanito Del Rey. So I like mountains and countryside, I'm guessing Jimena is similar to Alora or Antequerra?

I also like the idea of Jimena being on the Ronda train route, I've only been once but I enjoyed it there

How far is the drive to the border then?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jakemcmanus said:


> I must admit Jimena really appeals to me. I've spent a fair few weeks over in El Chorro (rock climbing) over the last couple of years, right near The Camanito Del Rey. So I like mountains and countryside, I'm guessing Jimena is similar to Alora or Antequerra?
> 
> I also like the idea of Jimena being on the Ronda train route, I've only been once but I enjoyed it there
> 
> How far is the drive to the border then?


Smaller than either I would guess. 

Lived there for 8 years including 2 years running the only expat bar/rest (now sadly closed but there are many other bar/restaurants as is normal in Spain).

There are many expats living there who commute daily to Gib - dozens I would guess. 

I would put the drive at little more than 1/2 hour.

That rail route is very special - used it once a month to go somewhere different - Jimera de Libar (Paul at Bar AlliOli) or Benaojan (El Molino del Santo). 

I miss it all quite a lot.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Why did you leave?


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

*Parking in Malaga centro.*

We are staying overnight in Malaga. Our hotel parking is very tight( as usual) and our car is big.Does anyone know of decent safe parking and the price please.Tia.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

amespana said:


> Why did you leave?


Circumstances beyond my control including a wife who wanted to move back to England.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

What was the transition like after so long in Spain?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> That rail route is very special - used it once a month to go somewhere different - Jimera de Libar (Paul at Bar AlliOli) or Benaojan (El Molino del Santo).
> 
> I miss it all quite a lot.


It's a beautiful area. We ate at El Molino a couple of times when we went to Benaojan for Mr A's birthday one year. We're going to Montejaque after Christmas for a couple of days to do a bit of walking. Can you recommend any nice bars there? I don't think El Molino is open in winter.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

amespana said:


> What was the transition like after so long in Spain?


Slipped into it easily - we are like that - adaptable. 

England has a lot going for it, it's not better or worse than Spain - just different. 

One thing that I knew would happen is that we are doing more in England than we used to do in Spain. There I was quite happy enjoying doing nothing. Here I can't do that - I have to 'do something' all the time.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> It's a beautiful area. We ate at El Molino a couple of times when we went to Benaojan for Mr A's birthday one year. We're going to Montejaque after Christmas for a couple of days to do a bit of walking. Can you recommend any nice bars there? I don't think El Molino is open in winter.


I know little about Benaojan/Montejaque beyond the station and El Molino so can't help there - I expect you'll find something.

If you find your way down to Jimera de Libar which is a great walk down the valley of the Rio Guadiaro go to Alli Olli which is more or less on the station (say hello to Paul for me) or take a quick walk up into the very pleasant village where there are some lovely little bar/restaurants.


----------



## jakemcmanus (Dec 5, 2015)

jimenato said:


> Smaller than either I would guess.
> 
> Lived there for 8 years including 2 years running the only expat bar/rest (now sadly closed but there are many other bar/restaurants as is normal in Spain).
> 
> ...


Small is good for me to be honest, I'm not so bothered about bars etc if I'm in the country. If I were to stay in a new built town then maybe I would be. I think I will have a drive up after Xmas and see how it is.

Thanks so much for the help 

By the way the UK is a special place with many special places to visit. I'm almost 43 now I just fancy a change


----------

